# RockHopper, Front shock upgrade?



## [email protected] (May 26, 2008)

I bought a rock hopper last year, and I probably rode the thing 3 times because my fat ass (320lbs) over powers the front shock and just makes for a miserable ride. I mainly ride street and gravel bike path.

So I have a couple choices.

1. Sell it and get something with no front suspension.
2. Keep bike and switch fork to one without a shock.
3. Upgrade to a better shock that take my big ass.

Suggestions?


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

how bout throwing a rigid fork on there? they are cheap, strong, and it doesn't look like you're doing any jumping or rough terrain.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

I think the frame you speak of will hold your weight just fine -- but the shock probably wont.

I've seen some really nice rigid forks for not too much $$$. Plus, they are lighter than a suspension fork so you'll have slightly less weight to push around 

I'm somewhat in the same position at 265 lbs. While the cheapo front shock isn't bottoming out, it's not doing a whole heck of a lot for me. I'm leaving it on there, but do plan on upgrading in the future to a new one. I figure I can use the current one to start dropping the weight. Once I weight a more reasonable weight, I'll get a shock to support that weight.

So my vote is for #2. Keep bike, switch fork to rigid.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

unless you are looking for a reason to really upgrade.... i'd suggest picking up a rigid fork... espeicaly based on how you say you ride... also rigid works well off road... if you let it


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Rock Shox Tora 302 on my Rockhopper and I have bottomed out the front suspension a few times now. I weigh 232. I can only imagine the problems you are having! 

Some advice that was given to me was to replace the stock spring inside the fork. They make a stiff and extra stiff spring. Not sure how the extra stiff would be in your situation but maybe it's something to consider? 

Or how about just locking out the front suspension? If your fork has that option.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, there are a few 300 lbs riders in this forum on RS Tora 318 Solo Air forks and they work great for them. 2008 models are available for some very good deals right now. That said, a rigid Surly Instigator fork and a nice fat front tire (2.5"+) would work quite well too.


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 2009 Rockhopper with a Tora SL, I have a stiff spring and on max pre-load but it's set to 25% sag and it does not bottom out, if on road I lock it out, I weight more than you at 327lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2008)

Well I took the bike out for another spin this morning and I'm beinging to think I want a new bike all together. I'm riding to lose weight and cruise. 

Something with an upright seating position, rigid all around(im not jumping anything), road tire in the middle with some nobbies on the outside.

That being said as I sit here looking at hybrid/bike path bikes. The wheels look chinsy and I will have no problem tacoing them in no time..... 

I'm looking to spend no more than $600 on this type of bike any recommendations?

I'll come back to the rock hopper after I drop the weight and don't feel like a monkey ****ing a football when riding it.:skep:


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2008)

As I research more I get more confused it doesn't look like they're is a hybrid bike out there that can take a little beating, lite curb jumping, bumpy dirt roads.:madman: 

I guess I'll try the rigid fork first they are cheap. Any recommendations?

Was just checking out that Surly Instigator that mtnbiker72 recommended found it for 70 bucks.


----------

